
FBI reopens investigation of emails from Clinton’s private server - joering2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/fbi-to-conduct-new-investigation-of-emails-from-clintons-private-server/2016/10/28/0b1e9468-9d31-11e6-9980-50913d68eacb_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_no-name%3Apage%2Fbreaking-news-bar&tid=a_breakingnews
======
kchoudhu
And by the time they get their act together, Clinton will be in the White
House. I can't see the House taking up impeachment proceedings any time soon,
regardless of the outcome of the FBI investigation.

~~~
nathas
Unless the Congress ends up largely being Republican, which it may.

~~~
kchoudhu
The House is close and there's a large bloc of non-suicidal Republican
congressmen who will vote against impeachment. Even if the motion makes it
past the House, the Senate will be Democratic: there is no way it will allow
the 2/3 majority required for actual conviction.

------
nathas
I wonder what new information came across the FBI's desk.

It seemed like a "decided not to pursue" case, as opposed to a "not guilty"
case before.

Does anyone have any insight into recent hacks that could link back to data in
those emails?

------
MichaelBurge
Supposedly, Assange has said the next leak will lead to her arrest.

~~~
brandon272
Where has he said this?

------
zitterbewegung
And stocks tank because of the news .
[http://m.benzinga.com/article/8618898](http://m.benzinga.com/article/8618898)

------
misnome
Surely there is no way that the timing of this wasn't extremely well
considered?

~~~
relics443
Whereas pressing charges months ago wouldn't have hurt her campaign.

~~~
misnome
Right, but dropping charges and then suddenly announcing that you are picking
them up again two weeks before the election?

------
ljnelson
Note that "reopen" is not used in the original source materials.

------
pimterry
Well this is going to be explosive...

------
return0
are we sure we want to leave this here?

~~~
caminante
would you mind elaborating on your concern?

e: another thread's in flight on the front page.[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12818459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12818459)

~~~
return0
Well most political threads get flagged pretty soon.

------
relics443
Dun dun dun...

------
DigitalJack
I'd rather we kept politics out of HN insofar as they aren't pertaining
directly to startups and/or tech.

~~~
joering2
Previously there were some interesting posts in terms of technology, email
servers, DNS etc related to this political case in HN comments.. that's the
reason I decided to post it.

